# Let's Ban Idiots . . . .



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

And let's start with these rats . . . 

UC Irvine's proposed ban on U.S. flag

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

"campus police had increased security and were asking students to report suspicious activities"

*Hello? campus police?
**Yes this is...
*I would like to report a theft...
**a theft?
*yes...a theft.
** of what?
*my national flag. you know...the one that stands for the united states?

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2015)

"A ban on flags of any nation" let me sound off for a minute. I hate a lot of things about this current government but if you don't like your job quit. You don't like your wofe. Leave. If you don't like this country then take your sorry no good for nothing butt and move to North Korea. End of story. No debate. Pack your bags. Leave. My family fought and died for that flag. I fought for that flag just so you could say what you want and do what you want. Come to my house and take my flag down, come burn my flag. Sorry your felling a got hurt you bunch of sissies. 
Just my two cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> "campus police had increased security and were asking students to report suspicious activities"
> 
> *Hello? campus police?
> **Yes this is...
> ...



*Campus police what is your emergency?
*I would like to report some highly suspicious activity ...
*What is the nature of the activity and who are the parties involved?
*A group of professors are acting like communistas who are attempting to decimate what little is left of our national sovereignty.
*Yes we're aware of that. We're paid to protect them from law-abiding patriotic Amercian extremists such as yourself. Interfere with their right to commit treasonous, subversive, and seditious acts and we'll have to taze you at least and possibly shoot you if we're having a bad day. Is there anything else we can help you with?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2015)

Thing is it wasn't even the University that voted this. It was a student run organization.... I'd think they should lose any scholarships, have to immediately repay any student loans in full and then be booted out.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015...zes-racism-should-not-be-displayed-on-campus/

_"A group of university professors has signed a letter showing their solidarity with students who tried to ban the American flag at the University of California, Irvine – because they said Old Glory contributes to racism.
“U.S. nationalism often contributes to racism and xenophobia, and that the paraphernalia of nationalism is in fact often used to intimidate,” read a letter obtained by the website Campus Reform."
"The un-American knuckleheads blathered on about how "the American flag has been flown in instances of colonialism and imperialism."
Breitbart quoted an unnamed student *who said the student government association feared the flag might hurt the feelings of illegal aliens. *
“There were people who were like, ‘the flag triggers me’ – that was their exact wording, too,” the student said."_


In my opinion, the American flag does not represent the U.S. government, Contrary to what the students claim, the American flag does not signify conformity or racism. It stands for patriotism of your country. patriotism means loyalty to a set of principles, and thus requires dissent and criticism when those in power violate those standards, people can disagree with their government and still love their country and its ideals. But this is absurd.

GTFO of our country....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> "A ban on flags of any nation" let me sound off for a minute. I hate a lot of things about this current government but if you don't like your job quit. You don't like your wofe. Leave. If you don't like this country then take your sorry no good for nothing butt and move to North Korea. End of story. No debate. Pack your bags. Leave. My family fought and died for that flag. I fought for that flag just so you could say what you want and do what you want. Come to my house and *TRY TO *take my flag down, come *AND TRY TO *burn my flag. Sorry your felling a got hurt you bunch of sissies.
> Just my two cents.



@Tclem I added a little more to it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

I agree with you Marc essentially. In my perfect world we wouldn't need borders, we'd all have one language, no currency just barter with each other for untaxed goods and services. This would eliminate governments so there'd be few if any wars (profit for bankers and mega corps), and we'd all have our own happy harem of wives all of whom like each other and love us - each man his own king. But, we don't live in a perfect world and never will, so I my patriotism tree looks like this:


My family (if my wife doesn't see this post and kicks me out)
Local community
My state
My fellow citizens in the other states.
And in times of a legitimate threat to the several states my patriotism instantly widens to include the uncomfortable evil necessity of a temporary federal organizer to conduct unrestricted war and aggression against any and all direct threats to the security of any single state or number of states; attack one of us - you attack all of us.
The central government should be our SLAVE and SERVANT not our master, but it IS our master and we are the slaves. Thank you Honest Abe. But I digress . . . . I forgot what we were discussing . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2015)

I sometimes feel that the sole job of a headline writer is to whip up hysteria in the absence of fact. They made it read like UC Irvine (the institution) had banned the US flag (selectively, just the US flag) campus-wide.

The reality -- _6 students_ voted for the ban on flags (all flags) _in the lobby of the student association office_ ... and 3 of them said they wouldn't vote to overturn the veto which nullified the resolution (which, again, had been passed by 6 students in a students council.)

You can still consider them idiots, want them to leave the country, etc. Just be clear, you're talking about 6 students out of thousands (or 3 if you accept the turn-around by the ones who changed their position.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I sometimes feel that the sole job of a headline writer is to whip up hysteria in the absence of fact. They made it read like UC Irvine (the institution) had banned the US flag (selectively, just the US flag) campus-wide.
> 
> The reality -- _6 students_ voted for the ban on flags (all flags) _in the lobby of the student association office_ ... and 3 of them said they wouldn't vote to overturn the veto which nullified the resolution (which, again, had been passed by 6 students in a students council.)
> 
> You can still consider them idiots, want them to leave the country, etc. Just be clear, you're talking about 6 students out of thousands (or 3 if you accept the turn-around by the ones who changed their position.)


Maybe just three but it is people all over. Not just that university. It's everyday. So I want those three and the others to leave and go fly a kite. Sorry but there is a couple things I get upset over. God, family, and country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2015)

No need to apologize ... but I'm not sure that it's worth the blood-pressure to get upset over this. Maybe save it for a more deserving case?


----------



## EricJS (Mar 11, 2015)

Pitiful. Essentially they are trying to remove our nation from our country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Maybe save it for a more deserving case?



I agree Duncan. I'm pretty hissed off that most school cafeterias don't serve grits. We should turn our scorn in that direction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> No need to apologize ... but I'm not sure that it's worth the blood-pressure to get upset over this. Maybe save it for a more deserving case?


Yeah I've been doing good lately (good medicine).

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow at first I thought I was in trouble again.

I wont express my opinion because then I would get in trouble Tony I stand beside you with your feelings! I just aint gots no room for the peoples of today. Just no room .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 11, 2015)

Brink said:


> View attachment 73566


GREAT movie! !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

One of my favorite movies!






(in the real world Pecsi actually likes grits)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2015)

Of course he does! He's from NJ!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

Brink said:


> Of course he does! He's from NJ!



He used to beat me up when we were kids, but I don't hold a grudge. He needed a whipping post and I was only too happy to help him overcome his feelings of inferiority. I continue to do it even today for certain non-human members on this forum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2015)

“I love the freedoms we got in this country, I appreciate your freedom to burn your flag if you want to, but I really appreciate my right to bear arms so I can shoot you if you try to burn mine.”
―Johnny Cash

That's all I've got to say on the subject.


Oh, and great, great post @Tclem !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

Johnny Cash said:


> I love the freedoms we got in this country, I appreciate your freedom to burn your flag if you want to, but I really appreciate my right to bear arms so I can shoot you if you try to burn mine.




That pretty much sums it up for me too Tony. But I have to say if a man named Sue tried to burn my flag I might have to give him a 1-time pass. But just once . . . .


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That pretty much sums it up for me too Tony. But I have to say if a man named Sue tried to burn my flag I might have to give him a 1-time pass. But just once . . . .



For sure you've got to give Sue a pass! You've heard the song, he'll kick your (or my) a..!!!!!


----------

